# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  محمد النصـــــــــــــــــــري

## جاميكا

*  الـــــــصفوة الرائع محمد النصري
[img2]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/nasry102%20%5B640x480%5D.jpg[/img2]






نبذه عن الرائع محمد النصري  
 
(م)
من عينيه الذكيتين، يطل نبع من حنان، ينهمر بين كلماته المتلفحة بثوب  ابتسامته البريئة، فعند أول لقاء به، يجتاحك احساس، انك تعرفه منذ سنين،  دخل إلينا، تسبقه أريحيته المعهودة وطرفته الحاضرة، ليغمرنا بوابل من  الحكي، وطل من الذكريات.
محمد النصري، فنان الطمبور الشهير، خرج للدنيا في العام (1974م) تسبقه  "صرخة أريحية ورضاء" فى بيت من بيوت القرير، لأسرة ربها شاعر وكذلك الجد  والخال، فما كان غريب أن تأتي صرخة ميلاده مموسقة ومدوزنة تنبئ بفنان عظيم.
(ح)
حب الطمبور، سرى في شرايين دمه "الخفيف" وهو بعد طفل صغير، يتنقل بين الجرف  والقرير ونوري، وفي مروي شاف كل جميل، وشاف عيون لعبو بيهو شديد، فكان  الملحن الأول للاناشيد داخل مدرسة مروي الإبتدائية، وفنان الجمعيات  الأدبية، مما أكسبه حب ورضاء الأستاذ ابراهيم ود الحسين، الذي ترجم حبه الى  (طراده) يدسها في جيب النصري الصغير عقب كل لحن، ومن هنا بدأت مسيرة محمد  النصري الفنية مدفوعة بـ(طرادة) المدير وتصفيق واعجاب زملائه التلاميذ.
(م)
مدرسة كريمة الثانوية، اكتشفت ورعت رجليه القويتين، وكادت أن تهمل مرونة  حباله الصوتية، فمحمد أصبح فيها هدافاً يشار اليه بالأقوان، ولكن احساس  الفنان داخله كان أكبر، وعن ذلك يقول الفنان محمد النصري: "أنا أصلاً  (كورتي) ما انفصلت من طمبوري". 
ويذكر من طرائف المنافسات المدرسية، هروبه من معسكر فريق المدرسة، لإحياء  حفلة، وما أن بدأ يتغنى بطمبوره، اذا بالجهازين الاداري والفني للفريق  يحاصرانه من كل اتجاه، يحكي محمد ضاحكاً: دي كان أول مرة يجلسوني في دكة  البدلاء، واتذكر دخلوني الشوط الثاني احرزت ثلاثة أهداف.. المدرب قال لي  تاني كل كورة تمشي تغني وتجي تلعب.
(د)
ديوان العمل الحكومي، اعتقل الفنان محمد النصري، ثلاث سنوات، موظفاً  بالكهرباء المحطة جيم، قبل أن يحزم أمتعته الى الخرطوم التي دخلها غاضباً،  من برنامج نادى الطمبور، ذات البرنامج احتواه من بعد وقدمه للجمهور.
سألت النصري عن سبب الزعل.. فأجاب قائلاً: (سمعت فى احدى حلقات هذا  البرنامج الذي يستمع اليه جل أهل الشمال وعشاق الطمبور، نسب تلحين أغنية يا  نجيمات التي قمت بتلحينها الى شاعر آخر، فحضرت للاذاعة غاضباً، مطالباً  بالتصحيح، وقد تم ولكني القعدة الـ"ياها".
(ن)
نجوى وهيثم، قصة حب انتهت، بمأساة، عندما اكتشفا انهما اشقاء، وقد كتب  المبدع علي الخضر ووثق هذه الحادثة بأغنية جميلة غناها محمد النصري، الذى  عاد نفسه وكتب "وا اسفاى يا نجوى" فكانت الأغنية الأولى والاخيرة التي تغنى  بها النصري من قصائده الكثيرة.
أسفاي يا نجوى ... أسفاي على الأفراح 
رحلت بلا إيذان خلتني للأتراح
والغناء عند النصري، عندما تطلقه نصاً هكذا تحس بأنك تخنق الكلمات فالرجل  يملك من ناصية التلحين ما يجعلك لا تستطيع قراءة النص بعد سماع الأغنية.
(ص)
صادف الفنان محمد النصري عميد شعراء أغنية الطمبور الشاعر الكبير حسن  الدابي في آخر حياته فرمى الدابي في قلب النصري كثير من الوصايا قليل من  التحذير بأن ثمة مطبات ستواجهه في مسيرته الفنية". 
سألت محمد النصري عن المطبات، فقال ضاحكاً والله مطبات شديدة، ثم عدل جلسته  وقال بشئ من الفخر: "شاعرنا الكبير حسن الدابي ما قال كلام إلا اتحقق  فالرجل كان حكيماً".
(ر)
رضاء قليل خلّفه ألبوم (ممكن انسى) في نفس محمد النصري الذي ابتدر به  انتاجه الفني في العام 1999م لتتوالى ألبوماته الواحد تلو الآخر ويزداد  رضاءه، وإن كان يقول: "لسه أجمل أغنياتي لم تأت بعد وأسعى دوماً للأجمل".
شعراء كثر رفدوا مسيرة النصري بكثير من الأغاني نذكر منهم "محمد سفلة، محمد  خير درو، علي خضر، خالد شقوري، خالد يس، خالد الباشا، محمد الحسن سالم  حميد، خالد عبد الله بخيت وغيرهم من شعراء أغنية الطمبور".
(ي)
ينعم محمد النصري بدفء أسرته الصغيرة بعد أن ودع حياة العزوبية مبكراً  متوجاً (أميرة) سيدة على قلبه، منحته قوة دفع أسهمت في مسيرته الفنية، كما  منحته "أصالة _ خالد_ وابوبكر"
منقول



*

----------


## جاميكا

*لو قدرّتي يوم سافرتي شوقي 
وحنين جريتو بالليل فوق ربابة 
تسافري ونحن مشتاقين نشوفك 
وترحل كيف خطاك ما جاتنا دابا ؟ا 

وحاتك انتي يا املي المنور 
منك جاتني في قلبي الاصابة 
واقف راجي فوق القيف رجوعك 
تايه امشي وانشد في الجلابة 

أراقب طيفك الفجراوي لو زار 
اشابي عليهو وياما قلبي شابا 
لكن بس عزاي انا ماني اول  
ولا آخر موجّع بالصبابة 

فراقك يا أم ضمير نكد حياتي  
وزرع في قلبي أشواك الكآبة  
أسيبك كيف وكيف تنساكي روحي  
وعيونك في القلب غرزت نشابا 

وكل ما اقول اعبر عن غرامي  
أنا الفارس بحس منك مهابة  
ولو فكرت ارجع ماني قادر 
بدونك نحن ما طاشين ضهابه 

مشتاق ليكي .. مشتاق ليك 
مشتاق ليك وجمر الشوق كواني 
تهاتي الروح مؤبدة في عذابا 
أسيبك كيف وانا الشايف عيونك 
بحور دفقت مويتي علي سرابا 

وكل ما اقول وصلت اللقعد ارتاح 
ترحلي مني زي ضل السحابة 


*

----------


## جاميكا

*حقك علي .. واللوم علي .. 
طالب السماح والمعذرة .. 
صفيلي قلبك بالرضا .. والعفو عند المقدرة  
** 
لما الحزن فاض بي ودفق .. والهم طواني واعترى 
غير قصد اني جنيت عليك .. ولساني زلّ وافترى 
غامرني احساس بالندم .. مسخ حياتي وكدرا 
في جوفي زي سماً زعاف.. بي غفلة يكتل بالضرا 
*** 
الغنية مارقي من الضلوع .. أوزن ربابتي واطنبرة 
ملياني بالاسف العميق .. عذب ضميري وفي سرى 
عينيا اكتحلت أسى .. سهراني جافاها الكرى 
دمعاتة تتجمد تقيف.. حد شوفها ما فات محجرا 
يا المني شان خاطر وفاك أردع هواجسي وأزجرا 
واتحاشا فيك لغو الكلام .. دايما خواطرك اجبرا 
*** 
ما البيني والبينك .. متل حن السحاب الممطرة 
البينا والبين الودي ..ما عمرها انفصمت عرى 
رضياني ينشف ريقها من طول الرحيل والدردرة 
من دمعها النخلة ارتوت ..واتمطقت طعم الترى 
رضياني تفني وتنعدم مطعونة وسط الخاصرة 
تتلوى تتحرقص برق .. شق البوادي ونورة 
*** 
يا روحي قمرية هواك .. أنا لي تقاتي بدودرا 
ولفتها ومديتلها بي كفي ...عيشة وسكره 
لو وشوش الريح في الغصون بدد آمالها ونفرا 
بي ريشة ريشة وبالصبر ..بابنيلة عشها في الضرة 
*** 
بحق من خلق الجمال .. ورسم المحاسن صورا 
انا رائي فيك نقا الوجود ...قدامي انت المنضرة 
سواك الله مليكة فوق عرش القليب متحكرة 
ختاك بين درر العفاف ..تتلالي في التاج جوهرة 
*** 
انا ما بنتقص حنك علي .. لا يوم مشاعرك بنكره 
حفظ الجميل والامتنان .. طبع النفوس الخيرة 
اصلو المشاعر ما بتدوم ..لو عايشي بالغش والكرا 
والريد دروب ما ب يتمشن .. لو خطوة الزول لا ورا 
** 
خطواتي لا قدام عليك .. ما اتعبها السير فترا 
عجلاني لو تقدر تطير ليك .. كل ما الشوق تاورة 
لو تاني يوم اغلط عليك .. بي كلمة جارحي مؤثرة 
إن شاء الله ..يا نور العيون .. انا جرحي لا طاب لا برا 
إن شاء الله .. يا نور العيون .. أنا جرحي لا طاب لا برا 



وكل ما اقول وصلت اللقعد ارتاح 
ترحلي مني زي ضل السحابة 


























هو كـان شايف اشـارات الــوداع فـي الـعـيـن  
قدر جاي وامل راحل حزن قدر الفراق والبين 

نـذر قدرو المداقر عمـرو لازم عمـرو يـتـودر 
نـتر جـرحو بيبشر دمـو بـاكـر دمـو بـتـقـطر 
عـرف فـرحـو السقـاه حـنـانـو والراجيهو بتاخر 
شـعـر حـلـم السـنـيـن الـعـاشـو قـدام عينو بتبخر 


حس هو لما ضم ايديهو بشوق العمر بجري 
وحس كمان ضياع آمالو فاجئو في القلب بدرى 
كانو عيونو كان بتقول وداع يا حبنا العذري 
غمد اكان يضاري دموع وتخزلو دمعة منحدري 



بسم رغم الفراق الجاي ياها عيونو زي اول 
ضحك امل الزمان ضاميهو رغم انو الالم طول 
سخر من الحياة الودارة عمرها مابتناول 
ثبت حتحت دموعو الحري عن عينيهو ما تحول 



رجع لايام زمان لا قاهو في درب العمر صدفة 
ايديهو الرادة ياها ايديه تضمو وبينا يدفا 
عيونو الحزن ما هداها بل زاده الوجع يدفا 
قليبو في يوم فراقو الابدي فارق حتى بالالفة 


فضل جنب الحبيب ساهم فضل ساهر قريب منو 
شرب على قدر ما اداه الله من القليب حنو 
فضل في كل ثانية يريدو ابدا ما انشغل عنو 
دفع كل العمير والعافي كان يفداه لكنوا 



حبس كل الكلام في جوفو خلي عينو تتكلم 
كتم بوح الانين واللوعة نار في حشاه بتالم 
صبر لما النهاية المرة حانت وبالمصير سلم 
مسك قلم اليقين من حبو رغم اساهو يتعلم 
























حقك علي .. واللوم علي .. 
طالب السماح والمعذرة .. 
صفيلي قلبك بالرضا .. والعفو عند المقدرة  
** 
لما الحزن فاض بي ودفق .. والهم طواني واعترى 
غير قصد اني جنيت عليك .. ولساني زلّ وافترى 
غامرني احساس بالندم .. مسخ حياتي وكدرا 
في جوفي زي سماً زعاف.. بي غفلة يكتل بالضرا 
*** 
الغنية مارقي من الضلوع .. أوزن ربابتي واطنبرة 
ملياني بالاسف العميق .. عذب ضميري وفي سرى 
عينيا اكتحلت أسى .. سهراني جافاها الكرى 
دمعاتة تتجمد تقيف.. حد شوفها ما فات محجرا 
يا المني شان خاطر وفاك أردع هواجسي وأزجرا 
واتحاشا فيك لغو الكلام .. دايما خواطرك اجبرا 
*** 
ما البيني والبينك .. متل حن السحاب الممطرة 
البينا والبين الودي ..ما عمرها انفصمت عرى 
رضياني ينشف ريقها من طول الرحيل والدردرة 
من دمعها النخلة ارتوت ..واتمطقت طعم الترى 
رضياني تفني وتنعدم مطعونة وسط الخاصرة 
تتلوى تتحرقص برق .. شق البوادي ونورة 
*** 
يا روحي قمرية هواك .. أنا لي تقاتي بدودرا 
ولفتها ومديتلها بي كفي ...عيشة وسكره 
لو وشوش الريح في الغصون بدد آمالها ونفرا 
بي ريشة ريشة وبالصبر ..بابنيلة عشها في الضرة 
*** 
بحق من خلق الجمال .. ورسم المحاسن صورا 
انا رائي فيك نقا الوجود ...قدامي انت المنضرة 
سواك الله مليكة فوق عرش القليب متحكرة 
ختاك بين درر العفاف ..تتلالي في التاج جوهرة 
*** 
انا ما بنتقص حنك علي .. لا يوم مشاعرك بنكره 
حفظ الجميل والامتنان .. طبع النفوس الخيرة 
اصلو المشاعر ما بتدوم ..لو عايشي بالغش والكرا 
والريد دروب ما ب يتمشن .. لو خطوة الزول لا ورا 
** 
خطواتي لا قدام عليك .. ما اتعبها السير فترا 
عجلاني لو تقدر تطير ليك .. كل ما الشوق تاورة 
لو تاني يوم اغلط عليك .. بي كلمة جارحي مؤثرة 
إن شاء الله ..يا نور العيون .. انا جرحي لا طاب لا برا 
إن شاء الله .. يا نور العيون .. أنا جرحي لا طاب لا برا 





























يلا معاي نرسم شوقك لوحة ريد لي أجمل ريدة 
يلا معاي نرسم ريدك مسدار حب لي أحلى قصيدة 
يلا معايا.. 
غيرك ما متخيل روحي في يوم تفرح وتبقى سعيدة 
وما اتصورت الدنيا بدونك رغم خيالي وإنو بعيدة 
وما بتألم لي أقداري وللأقسام ال الله بريدا 
بس في روحي وروحي فداكي ما بستغرب تبقى وحيدة 
اقسم بالخلاكي أماني للآمال القلبي بريدا 
انتي الروح للروح الغيرك ديمة حزينة ونارا شديدة 
انتي هناها وكل مناها انتي نعيما وفرحة عيدا 
انتي الحسن الخلا حياتي نسعد بيهو وتروي نشيدا 
فتشي في عالم مجنونك كان تلقيلك ليهو مريدة 
تلقي براك في دربو أغاني وفي أعماق وجدانو فريدة 
يوم تلقيها الروحا كريمة طبعها في اخلاقا حميدة 
رغم عزيمتو الما بتتغير زيدي علي ادراكو عقيدة 
غردي فوق اغصانك غني رددي لحنك يا غرّيدة 
اطربي هم الدنيا الحالم ديمة علي آلامي يزيدا 
خلي العين ترتاح لو مرة ارقد انوم احلمبو غميدة 
وأعرفي انك في دنيايا ياكي سجوني التحكم قيدا 






















نسيتيني نسيتيني 
نسيتيني وما قايلك بتنسيني  
نسيتيني ونسيتي انك نسيتيني 
سالت عيونك المحتارة لمن انتي شفتيني 
مشبهي ولا هادية النظرة ام بهتت عناونيني 
هدلت عجن رويتي وجن بنانك في شفاكي طعن 
اتاريك ما عرفتيني 
حرام والله تنسي الماضي يا غرة دواويني  
فاكرك فوق جحيم مشتاقة صابرة متين تلاقيني 
اتاريك انتي في وادي وبنات افكاري في وادي 
وقليبك طاشي بي غادي ناسي البينو والبيني 
استاهل عشان طاريك لم سهيتي عن ديني 
فقدت الزاد وقلبي المات والله يكضب الشيني 
اغني وما عرفتي غناي هويتك وما حفظتي هواي 
حنانك زي ضايقو سواي ينتح هينو من هيني 
دغدغت المشاعر الباكية موت احلامة ود عيني  
ضمدته الجراح النازف من اعماق شراييني  
وجيتك برضي انا الولهان اصدح بي غنواي زمان 
وناسي اوجاعي والاحزان داير اتهني بي حيني 
اماني بلاك وهم ما بيبقي حتي كان جرحتيني 
راجيك يا تقابة قلبي من الظلمة احميني 
تراي صابر اغني وادوبي بغفرلك تعالي وتوبي 
متين يا شتلة الفرح اللحق في التربة واسيني 
ضفافك يا رهود الرحمة فوق يكاكي وزيني 
تقيف فينوس علي الاهرام متين تمد ايدينة لا قدام 
تفر احضانة للايتام اصافيها وتصافيني 




























تم الارسال 29 January 2008 - 05:38 AM  
كلمات د: ياسر  



يا ممكون جواك وصابر،، وصبرك في جواك ممكون.. 
يا تايه في الزمن العابر،، وعابر زمن الهم محزون.. 
يا موجود في ناسك ونادر،، ورايح في زاتك مرهون.. 
يومك بين البارح وباكر،، مشوار بالآهات مشحون.. 
**** 
لما تلملم زاتك وترحل زاتك.. 
من الزول الأصبح المافي..  
وتسجن روحك عفو الخاطر.. 
بين الدهشة وحزن خرافي.. 
يبقى عزاك يا زول في إنك.. لما تطلع نفسك منك.. يطلع منك ويرجع صافي.. 
وفي ترحالك لما تسافر،، تلقى مداين الزيف السافر.. 
مينا ومرسى.. 
خلى البحر الفينا مسافر وختت همك فينا مرافي.. 
لو يتمدد ضل الغيمة لا تتحير.. 
برضك لملم زاتك وأرحل وما تتحير.. 
ادي خطاك اصرار وعزيمة.. 
وخوض النار مع إنك حافي.. 
لو ضيعت السكة ورحت لا تتحسر.. 
برضو ضياعك خير وعوافي.. 
اصلو السكة الأولى حزينة.. 
لو كان جيت كان يادوب ضيعت الباقي.. 
وعشت حياتك زي الساقي.. 
وبلل الريق لي حلقو مجافي.. 
انت الخير جواك يا رايع.. 
سافر عكس الزمن الضايع.. 
وشد الحيل جواك يا رايع.. 
لملم زاتك تاني وسافر.. 
مهما يحصل.. 
بكرة بنوصل دنيا جديدة.. 
وتلقى الخير في دربك وافي 


























مشيت بعدك بلاد الشوق  
غشيت في سكتي الأطلال  
لقيتك لسة في الخاطر .. 
وفي مرقة شمس باكر .. 
ملان بيك طول حياتنا جمال  
******************** 
رسومات روعتك تذكار .. علي ابواب بيوت الحي 
محل تاوق .. لقيتك شوق .. مشتت في الشوارع ضي  
اماسينا البتسهر بيك .. نجيماتنا البتشهد لي  
وراك لاجفن الدمعات .. ولا اتلاقن رموش عيني  
اونس بيك نصايص الليل .. احجيك دندنة وموال  
************************* 
سألت عليك براي النيل .. تميراتنا وعصيفير الهوى الصداح  
لقيتك في عيون الناس .. حنين ساكن القلوب مرتاح  
بتطلع من حكاياتنا .. وخيالاتنا .. بعيد شايفك رهاب رحراح  
انادي عليك شموس تمرق من الواطه .. قلوب بيضا .. شعاع وصباح  
يبق نورك مع الفجاج .. علي النخل العزيز وطوال  
*********************** 
اتاريك إنت كلنا بيك .. بلاك نحن وبيوتنا شجن  
تموت سيرة الفرح نبكيك .. نتوه مانلقى لينا وطن  
جناينا وضرانا الفوق .. 
قمارينا وحسيس القوق ..  
رحل كل البلد وياك .. نزل جواك .. حنين وسكن  
وأنا ( الكاتلني ) من يومداك .. علي عينيك عيوني بكن  
اقالد ذكرتك جواي .. وأعيش باقي العمر رحال  
********************** 
سلامات وين نزل محياك ... تحياتنا وأمانينا  
اكيد باكر نجي ونلقاك ... قمر باهر أماسينا  
تبل شوق القلوب ترتاح .. علي نمك غناوينا  
(لدايات) شايك الرماي ..  
مزاجات قهوتك جواي .. 
احاسيس فيني تتحكر .. جمال نيلنا وعصارينا  
نضاريك في العيون تظهر .. بريق لهفة ودمع هطال 
























وقفت بعد حلبت لبينة الشاي تكورك يا الحسن  
يا ام الحسن وينو الحسن  
ولمن صفت رغوة شخيبات اللبن في حلتا المبنية من طبق السكن  
واقفي في حوش البهايم ولسع تكورك يا الحسن 
جاها حسا من بعيد مارق من القاطوع ورا 
قال ليها خير يا الحاجه خير  
قالتلو خير تعال لي جاي دايراك تعنون لي جواب يا الراسي لي ولدي الخدير  
لا تبقي زي شافع السرير يقول لي زين آيمة زين وزين تبقي بعد شهير  
وان جاني يكتب فد سطير  
اقولو يا سجم السجم انا زي قرايتك ما قريت لكن عويناتي بيفرزن الوريقة  البيضاء من لون القلم 
بعد المغيرب بي شوي جاها الحسن تعبان يسير 
دا العشى غنمو من الدرب وسرقت ندي وشو الهجير 
سوتلو شايا بي لبن قرض معاهو حرف فطير 
قالتلو بسم الله قول واكتب وصيتي انا للخدير 
الزمن يا ولدي ماحقاهو السنين 
البعيش في الدنيا ما بعيش مرتين  
العمير فاضل لي بس منو اليقين 
وانت طول(ت) في البنادر يا الحبيب لا متين 
تعال اوريك حق ابوك الجم حقيق حاج اللمين 
ان عرفتو بلا عمار يقولو ولدا عندو طين 
العلاج لا تنسي رسلو لي دحين 
العوينات يا جناي شوفن ضنين 
سلامنا ليك مطرز للبنيات والبنين 
ولو الارض يا ولدي تنشال في الايدين انا كت برسلا ليك 
في لوري الخزين 



































معذور لو قلبي اشتهاك ما إنت عارف  

فرقتك ما بيحملا القلب الهواك  

ده مناه يوم ما نفترق يا ريتو كان يفضل معاك  

لو بي مرادو يقوم يجيك تلقاه بين ايديك حداك 

متمني يلحق بيك سريع نتلاقي والاشواق هناك 

جاييك هارب من سنين جاييك واقع في حواك  

غلبو النواح يوم فرقتك بالدهشة خانس إتعبر 

ما بين نوازع الروح إليك هايم وبين حكم القدر 

ما اتزعزع الإيمان جواه ولكنو في الآخر بشر 

قايل عليك شدة وتزول ما قايلك إنت علي سفر 

ما كان هو فاهم يومو داك ايه ضحكت البرق اللصف 

ولا كان هو شايف للهموم الجايه واقفات ليهو صف 

ولا كان هو حاسس بالغرام الباني في الغيم اتنسف 

لقي نفسو فجأة بلا وجيع مفجوع ومفقوع بالأسف 

يا ريتو كان وقف الزمان قبال تروح صدّ ورجع  

ما كان غشانا الحزن يوم لا فرقه بيناتنا بتقع 

كان لا رثيتك لا بكيت لا قلبي فيك يوم إتفجع  

وما كان قدر ذكراك صبح يومها التزور مره ورجع 























أنا ما بتخيَّل إنو تروحي وتسكني بين طيات الذكرى 

وشايلة معاك في روحِك روحي 

ما بتخيَّل أصبح باكر وألقاك مافي قُصاد عينيا 

وكيف إتحمل فقد الدنيا الفيها أحلامي إترسمت ليّا 

عُمرُو ما كان البعد مسافة وإلا الطيف كا ملَّ الجيَّه 

وما بتتخيلي هزت قلبي لحظة طيفكِ ماشي عليًّا 

ما بتخَّيل وين راح أمشي لمن ترحلي مني تروحي 

كيفن يصبح ذكرى البينّا وسيل أشواقنا ولحظة بوحي 

ما حأسيبكِ ترحلي وأبقى بين نيران أحزاني ونوحي 

ولو لا حت لنا فرقة بقوللها لأ يا فرقة أرجوك لا تلوحي 

أنا ما بتخيَّل إيه راح أبقى لما أعيش في الدنيا بِدونِك 

وكان خليتكِ وين راح ألقى الكت بلقاهو يشع في عيونِك 

أبقي معايا مودّة ورحمة يا الفي قلبي هواك وسكونِك 

كوني في عوني أنا بي تحنانك شان بي شوقي أكون في عونِك 

ولما الشوق كان جابك ليّا ما خيّبتَ أشواقِك فِيّا 

وإتشربت إحساسك شهقة دون ما أحس بك إنتي هدية 

ما صدقتِ أنا إني لقيتك أم وحبيبة وروح وأُخية 

هم الفُرقة أنا كاتلني كيفن عاد بي هم الجيّة 

ما بتخيّل ما بتخيّل 



















بعد اتفرقو القلبين واتيتم غرام وحنين 

زمن كان الدريب واحد .. حلينا بقينا فى دربين 

قبيل كشح الوصال ماروق وراالشيل التقيل وقع 

غدرما شهد المسيوق ولا الفطن التراب لسع 

يا حليلك يا زمان الشوق ويا اروع حلم ودع 

حرام ما الريده بين سنين ومن دابناالصغار شفع  

وكت اتصفح الايام .. بخصم قلبى لا يدمع 

واقولو اصلو الزمان دوار والراح تانى وين يرجع  

رحل ما خلى غير تزكار مكتوب بى السواد صفحة 

ضميرك خدروهو الناس بعد فوت الاوان يصحى 

وانت حاتل فى بطون الصى يجيك محل الندم نفحه 

تقبل وين يتاورك ماضى مهما خنتوا ما بتمحى 

حليلنا بقينا فى دربين وخلينا الحنين مذهول  

احتار كيف يدارى البين ونمرق من مصير مجهول 

لكن يا حنين الحاجى فى دابنا الدريب بيطول  

ولا تضهب وحاتك البينا .. نحن البينا مات مقتول 

خلاص اصبحنا فى دربين ويقن حادى الدريب يوم فات 

بعد ضاق المراير كيف يتلمو اللي صارو شتات 

سعادتك لو تمن للفرقه .. بدفع عمرى لى الشمات 

وليك اتمارى وين ما تبقى ياظالم حقيق ما مات>
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*بعض الاغانــي
افتكرتك 

كلمات : محمد سيد احمد الحسين ( سفلة )

لحن  : محمد النصري 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/iftakkattik.mp3



اشارات الوداع 

كلمات ولحن عوض علي حامد

http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/isharat.mp3


اسفاي يانجوي 

كلمات ولحن محمد النصري
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/asfay.mp3
انفح  اريج

كلمات : محمد سيد احمد سفلة 

لحن  : محمد النصري 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/anfoareej.mp3


امانة عليك 

كلمات خالد خليفة التوم خليفة ( الباشا ) 

لحن محمد النصري 

http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/amanaalek.mp3

سوقني معاك ياحمام 

محمد الحسن سالم حميد

لحن تراثي 

معالجة لحنية : محمد النصري

3   نماذج
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/sognymaaaak.mp3
تسجيل قناة النيل الازرق /بمصاحبة كورس
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/SOOOOGNY.mp3
تسجيل حفل
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/alsalamnasry.mp3


ازيك 
كلمات والحان عبدالجليل فتح الرحمن 

http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/izayk.mp3
*

----------


## جاميكا

*اخلف لي وعودو  

كلمات والحان سيد احمد عبد الحميد
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/NASAKHLAF.mp3
الزول الوسيم 

كلمات والحان محمد سعيد دفع الله 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/ZOALWASEEM.mp3
البيني بينك 

كلمات هاشم ادريس

لحن  محمد النصري 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/NASSBENYBENK.mp3

افكر  في لقاك كيفن 

كلمات ياسر علي بشير 

لحن محمد النصري 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/afaikir.mp3

اعتدت الجراح 

كلمات محمد سفلة 

لحن محمد النصري 
http://sudaniyat.net/up/uploading/eetdtjrah.mp3
يا شمات
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/3443.mp3

زمن الفجيعة 
الشاعر/محمد خير درو 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/zamnalfgeea.mp3
*

----------


## جاميكا

*الذكريات
 كلمات و الحان الشاعر عباس ادريس
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/al_zkriat.wma

لبن الطيور
محمد احسن سالم حميد
محمد النصري
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/osama1212k.mp3

غربة وارتعاش
كلمات الشاعر عضو المنتدى خالد يس
ألحان وغناء محمد النصري
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/upload...a_erteaash.mp3

لا راق ولا دنو بيروق
كلمات د. زاهر خوجلي
ألحان عبد المنعم العوض
غناء محمد النصري
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/zaer_aldogag.mp3

إني عشقتك واتخذت قراري
كلمات الراحل نزار قباني
ألحان وغناء محمد النصري
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/grary.mp3

ناقش الإحساس
كلمات عبد الله التاج 
لحن محمد النصري 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/n_alehsas.wma

الذمــة
كلمات محمد سفلة ..
لحن .. النصري
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/alzima.mp3

قالوا جاني  ( ياحليلي )
محمد سفلة 
محمد النصري  
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/helely666.mp3

بتنفسك 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/nnaa888.mp3

فوق سواك
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/foogsoake.mp3
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الصفوة تتميز في اي مجال   لك التحية النصري يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ياسلام يا استاذ يارائع ياجميل
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي كل اغنية مدرسة لوحدها كل اغنية تجسد الابداع والروعة كل اغنية تحكي قصة صوت شجي رائع الرائع جدا محمد النصري لا اكذب ان قلت في كلماته تعاج كل الجراح شكرا جميلا لك  جاميكا
                        	*

----------


## نوح الشنقيطي

*الله ماوراكا شين ياحاجه احلي من القمر في ايدنك الطمبور جميل واحن من سلك الوتر 
انت الصنعت المستحيل وابدعت في عندك خبر كوركت بي الشوق لي البلد بكيتني بي قلبي الحجر 
التحيه ليك ياغالي 

والاستاذ المبدع محمد النصري انقشاع جميل لفهرس من المعاني المرفقه بأجنه من نور في عالمنا مابين الشعر والغناء 
مرافي الامل الاخضر والطموح اللامتناهي والحكمه الموثوقه في فن الرائع محمد النصري 
(الرائع محمد النصري من المريخاب الحريصين جدا علي متابعة النادي وحضور المباريات 
وهو معجب جدا بلاعب المريخ الرائع سعيد السعودي
تحياتي ياغالين 


*

----------

